# Learnin 'bout epoxy



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

At the John Campbell Folk School in western NC this week learning about epoxy and turning...







.








To read how...

http://weekendturner.com/2012/05/epoxy-platters-at-john-campbell-folk-school/

Getting all kinds of design ideas and thoughts on making small blanks into really big pieces.

WeekendTurner having a blast spending the whole week turning for a change!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, that is sweeeeeet!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Did you take a class with my friend Linda. She's a sweety and a might good turner. I took her class about a year and half ago to see if she does things differently than I do when using epoxy. She does and we had a great time comparing notes.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a really cool and unique look! I like that alot!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice stuff!:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing your experience!:yes:

p


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's Linda's website if any of you aren't familiar with her work. She teaches at John C Campbell Folk School occasionally. 
http://www.lindasuterwoodart.com/


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Yes, Linda is great, thanks John. Photos to come, but yesterday we added epoxy in-lays and today/tomorrow we have Multi-axis platters/sculptures.
Very tired, Internet limited via 4g wifi. Time to sleep now... Back to the lathe tomorrow, and tomorrow....


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Tell Linda I said Hi.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

More epoxy pics....


View attachment 45072
View attachment 45075



Top & bottom of the finished day-1 plate. maple and walnut segments.

View attachment 45073

Day -2 - Inlays with epoxy. Poplar bowl/platter with wide rim to hold inlay. I used engrain paduk and walnut spindles I brought along. One left square and the paduk I rounded. Laid on and locked in with a few drops of CA.


View attachment 45079


Turned to final shape. The form was a bit heavy so I chose to undercut the rim a good bit to lighten it up. The poplar grain cooperated, for a change ;-)

View attachment 45083


Epoxy soup. Mixed thinner to let it pour in between all the nooks and crevices. Left to set overnight.

View attachment 45078


Day -2 project completed with stippling and a first coat of spray shellac. First time stippling, used Linda's high-speed tool.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe its just on my end but all your links say "invalid attachment" when I click them.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Maybe its just on my end but all your links say "invalid attachment" when I click them.


 same here


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Sorry guys, having significant connection issues out here in the mountains of western NC.

More epoxy pics....











Bottom of the finished day-1 plate. maple and walnut segments.











Day -2 - Inlays with epoxy. Poplar bowl/platter with wide rim to hold inlay. I used engrain paduk and walnut spindles I brought along. One left square and the paduk I rounded. Laid on and locked in with a few drops of CA.









Epoxy soup. Mixed thinner to let it pour in between all the nooks and crevices. Left to set overnight.









Turned to final shape. The form was a bit heavy so I chose to undercut the rim a good bit to lighten it up. The poplar grain cooperated, for a change ;-)








Day -2 project completed with stippling and a first coat of spray shellac. First time stippling, used Linda's high-speed tool.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

now that is something awesome!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

OOOH Love the last one. The texture in the epoxy is great. Good Job


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Both pieces are fabulous -- but the stippling has taken it to a whole new level, WOW!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info. Great stuff. I have played with epoxy just a few times. I dont know much about the properties of different kinds but I have found a slower set gives the bubbles time to rise and pop. And a heat gun or hair dryer will get many to rise and pop. But also found if you get the wood to hot it will release lots of small bubbles and work against you.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm just wondering because I don't know, but could the bubbles be vibrated to the top?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments.

I'm new to the epoxy, but as I understand it heat is no help. The reaction generates its own heat as a byproduct of setting up.

A thinner -- less filler -- mix lets the air bubbles escape more easily. My thin pour had 0 bubbles, just two holes where I failed to mix the paint globs properly.

The thicker, buttered, mix left about a dozen air bubbles. Easy enough to fix with more epoxy and time, but getting the color match can be tricky.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry everyone but I guess I'm missing something? Where do you buy the epoxy and what kind of epoxy is used? Oh,and buy the way "Weekend Turner" those are great looking:thumbsup:.Perhaps one day I'll sign up for one of the classes at the school since I'm only a 1 1/2 hr. drive from that area.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

HLW said:


> Sorry everyone but I guess I'm missing something? Where do you buy the epoxy and what kind of epoxy is used? Oh,and buy the way "Weekend Turner" those are great looking:thumbsup:.Perhaps one day I'll sign up for one of the classes at the school since I'm only a 1 1/2 hr. drive from that area.


Thanks for the kind words.

Linda Suter recommends the West System, 105 epoxy and 205 hardener with 410 filler optional. Worked great for my class.

These guys are running a special right now....
http://www.discountmarinesupplies.com/SPRING_SPECIALS-West_System_Epoxy_Prepackaged_Kits.html

And if you are that close to John Campbell you really must take a class there. I drove 6 hours and it was worth it.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

These are great! Beautiful work!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That may be a special deal but it's what I have always paid at my local marine store. Just do a search for West System epoxy and find a place close to you. some places charge a hazardous material fee to ship this stuff and that raised the price a lot.


----------

